# Looking at three options for sub $200 scanner



## dsiglin (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't want to hijack the other scanner thread so here's my very own special thread. 

I've recently started dabbling in 35mm film cameras. Eventually I want to end up at medium format but I am cutting my teeth on 35mm right now. Looking at the cost of getting 35mm scanned it looks like $10-$15 for 4mb files is the norm. So, rather than go that route I'm looking at options for scanning the negatives. I won't be enlarging these photos beyond 9" or 10". I discovered the excellent review site Imaging Resources and have whittled my options down to three options.

CanoScan 9000F MkII
(review)

MG8120
(review)

Epson V600
(review)

Now, these are all current models (some of the reviews are to previous model) but maybe you know of a discontinued model that would fall into my price range and would be a better fit. Eventually, if I can make money, I wouldn't mind plopping a cool $500 for an Epson V700 but that's out of the question right now.


----------



## limr (Jul 12, 2013)

I use the CanoScan one model behind the 9000 (I think it's the 8800?) and it's been great. The software is easy enough to use and even personalize (you can set up different profiles for different films, for example). I don't use that software for any post-processing (I have Corel for that) so I can't comment on the quality of that. I've done hi-res on it and then printed (through Adorama) up to 11x14 with a 35mm frame and probably could have gone bigger. If you shoot 120, you could go a lot bigger with a hi-res scan, of course. I don't sell any prints at the moment, but have been playing with the idea of setting up a booth at a flea market, and the prints that I get from the CanoScan scans are definitely good enough for things like that. 

I have no idea how it compares to the other two - I know a lot of people use the Epson and have good things to say.


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 12, 2013)

A lot of people say get the Epson v700 and I'm sure it is fantastic but I can't afford it. Good to hear the CanoScan works well. I'm meeting with a guy in a few days to look at some Mamiya 645s as 120 film is what I want to shoot mostly. Nice thing is you don't have to worry so much about getting a crazy high dpi.
How is the color fidelity and quality of Adorama's prints?


----------



## limr (Jul 12, 2013)

I was quite pleased with the prints from Adorama, especially since they'll send periodic special deals and the 8x10 prints were, I believe, $1. I've only gotten a few color prints (most were b&w) but they seemed very accurate. I had a shot of some daffodils with a funky blue background and it printed very well.




And I agree - there's no reason to go to super hi-res with 120 scans unless you're planning to make massive prints.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2013)

I use the Epson V500 very good with scan 35mm and 120

120, with the scanning software that comes with it






and a crop






colour scan


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice colors limr, if Adorama can accurately reproduce purples then that's all I need to know. It's one of the hardest colors to get translated correctly from screen to print.

Thanks for the info gsgary, appreciated. *EDIT* didn't see the photos since I was at work, great detail! What dpi was that scanned at?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 13, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> Very nice colors limr, if Adorama can accurately reproduce purples then that's all I need to know. It's one of the hardest colors to get translated correctly from screen to print.
> 
> Thanks for the info gsgary, appreciated. *EDIT* didn't see the photos since I was at work, great detail! What dpi was that scanned at?



1600dpi i think


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice, one final question - any recommendations for 120 film? Mostly landscapes and portraits.


----------

